# Brazilian Pepper Tree wood



## Spacecoastviking (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys!
I'm a newbie here,so please be patient...
I was wondering if anyone has tried drying out Brazilian Pepper Tree wood and using it for building things with,anything....
It has real nice long slender branches,that are very straight and I thought they would make nice walking canes or something.I know it's an invasive species ,here in Fl.,But to actually use it for something might be a way for people to start using it,instead of killing it.
Any thoughts?
Spacecoastviking


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Read the whole post over at Sawmill Creek

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?85992-Brazilian-Pepper


----------

